# Reinik Decals



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can get hold of some Reinik decals from that I can stick on the side of my front splitter- like these:

http://skyline.chu.jp/images/reinik04.jpg
http://blog.gtroc.com/0313/images/IMG_3186.gif

Also what about the decals that go on the C pillar of an R33GTR LM?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jags said:


> Does anybody know where I can get hold of some Reinik decals from that I can stick on the side of my front splitter- like these:
> 
> http://skyline.chu.jp/images/reinik04.jpg
> http://blog.gtroc.com/0313/images/IMG_3186.gif
> ...


yourl poo yourself when you hear the nissan price on these lol...

did a quote recently for a LM owner on here


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

I think nothing beats the Nissan price on a stock R33 GTR intercooler 

Marc


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Stachi said:


> I think nothing beats the Nissan price on a stock R33 GTR intercooler
> 
> Marc


£180 for 2 stickers i think it does


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Measured by weight for money.. stickers are more expensive, you're right 

Marc


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

matty32 said:


> £180 for 2 stickers i think it does



Group buy?





:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


£180.00 for a pair of stickers................what kind of c*** would pay that? :flame:

Seriously though, have you ever sold any at that price? I'm guessing no, but people do the funniest things, sometimes :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Boosted said:


> Group buy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, as there arnt many LMs around

the price was around £160-180 from memory, 

i nearly fell off myseat as well lol....

nissan say its because they only have a couple in stock in Tokyo..

they do ask stupid money for stuff at times.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

JDM Junkies usually do 

From what I've heart, Stock intercooler >3000 Euros..

Marc


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

matty32 said:


> no, as there arnt many LMs around
> 
> the price was around £160-180 from memory,
> 
> ...




"they do ask stupid money for stuff at times" 

Matty...............I've just made you the winner of this year's 'Understatement Of The Year' competition :thumbsup:

1st Prize: A pair of Reinik stickers (fakes, I'm keeping the real ones) :chuckle:


If anybody wanted a set, they'd be better off going to an artist and getting them to airbrush them onto the car


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

O.M.G! 5hit the bed.

Is that the price for the LM decals or the reinik decals?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I have one in the rear window of my Stagea. I will peel it off and sell it to you for £50 :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jags said:


> O.M.G! 5hit the bed.
> 
> Is that the price for the LM decals or the reinik decals?


LM33 decal that goes by the rear 1/4 window


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Crazy price! OMG. Well If you realy want some I could probably do some photoshoping and see what i can come up with if you just want some knock off's?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

lol! Go on then, let's see what you come up with then


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Jags said:


> lol! Go on then, let's see what you come up with then


Alright! lets do this! *pops knuckles*


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó - reinik


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Alright. Here's what i came up with. It was tough to get the color, with no web site for REINIK and no official internet logo all i could do was eye ball it. It came out pretty well, though its not perfect. If anyone is absolutely dieing for a REINIK badge you could use this one, but for the hardcore, I would say buy them :chuckle:

This one made a good reference. You can see my yellow is a bit off but oh well, if it bothers me to the point of insanity ill go change it lol.









And here's mine.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> Alright. Here's what i came up with. It was tough to get the color, with no web site for REINIK and no official internet logo all i could do was eye ball it. It came out pretty well, though its not perfect. If anyone is absolutely dieing for a REINIK badge you could use this one, but for the hardcore, I would say buy them :chuckle:
> 
> This one made a good reference. You can see my yellow is a bit off but oh well, if it bothers me to the point of insanity ill go change it lol.
> 
> ...



Your ones came out pretty good, sod paying for the genuine ones. If you had your design made into stickers, only the true geeks would know the yellow was a tad off. But for the benefit of saving a good few quid, who cares if a geek says your stickers aren't real. You'd simply tell him to get a life, or go and get laid or something :chuckle:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That's very good, I like that. I'll have to go and see how much it costs to make them. lol.

Should only be a few quid hopefully!


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Glad you guys likes them! If you do decide that you want to make then let me know and I can e-mail you then actual .PSD wich will make it easier for whoevers making them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If anyone is making any can I have two as well please


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

If i do find someone to make them lets get a count on how many will be needed. Also because there was some bothersome errors like the yellow and the crooked "RALLY" Ive gone back and fixed them for a V2


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We can get the GTROC sticker man to do them if you like. How many do we need? I'll have three


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> We can get the GTROC sticker man to do them if you like. How many do we need? I'll have three


Awesome. Just let me know what he needs. The actual Photoshop picture size is 2010x554


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Whatever you have in the best quality you can provide it. email it to me and I will get a price based on the numbers we need. so.......

Cid: 2
Fuggles: 3


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Ya for sure, just PM me your e-mail and ill send it to you when I get out of work


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

it's in my signature....


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> it's in my signature....


Ha Ha! .... boy I sure am observant lol


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Ha! So my idea wasnt as stupid as first thought! 

Cid: 2
Fuggles: 3
Jags: 2 (must be correct size to put on side of R33GTR splitter)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Can you let me know what size then please


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'll do some measuring tonight and then post up.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Me too

Cid: 2
Fuggles: 3
Jags: 2 (must be correct size to put on side of R33GTR splitter)
JAY-R32 2


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Ok just measured up and I think 50mmx160mm is about right for my R33GTR front splitter.

Cid: 2
Fuggles: 3
Jags: 2 (50mmx160mm for R33GTR front splitter)
JAY-R32 2


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's these as well, to complete the aunsomble lol


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nice, however, I meant the one that goes on the C pillar with the chequered flag and skyline gtr writen under it. I'll see if I can dig out some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

This one:









The back ground to it is supposed to be clear though. Is it too complex?


----------



## lum90 (Jan 12, 2007)

Found some genuine REINIK ones on Yahoo Auctions Japan if thats any help??
http://search.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/search/auc?p=reinik&auccat=0&alocale=0jp&acc=jp

About £21 on the current exchange rate.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow.. I'm not into copying things and stuff. But the price of those Reinik decals is rediculous. I could get easily made 5 pieces for 20 Pounds..

What are they trying to achieve with this? Others are giving away decals for free!

Marc


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Jags said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't be a problem. The flag will be a little tough with the gradient through the mid section and the "texture" of the shading so it may not look exact but it should have the generally feel and spacial relation. And seeing that its less of a decal and really a sticker I wouldn't know the first place to start for a sticker guy who prints on clear vinyl like that.


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

any more available .
originals preferred


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

Cid: 2
Fuggles: 3
Jags: 2 (50mmx160mm for R33GTR front splitter)
JAY-R32 2
Jonny8ball: 3


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

jonny8ball said:


> Cid: 2
> Fuggles: 3
> Jags: 2 (50mmx160mm for R33GTR front splitter)
> JAY-R32 2
> Jonny8ball: 3



You boys need to check the date...2008 so three years ago....


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

oops :bawling:


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

5h1t


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

are the reinik decals floating about still


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Ive got some of the small size if any one wants to "invest"


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

RSVFOUR said:


> Ive got some of the small size if any one wants to "invest"


How much "investment" is required?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Ive got the small ones approx 100mm x 23mm 

I know the price is crazy from nissan so £20 each or a pair for £30 posted in the uk


----------

